# My recent batch/1590B builds.



## TheSin (Aug 17, 2020)

Been a while since I posted any of my builds so here is my most recent batch.

From the top left and going clockwise:
-Duocast
-Break Action/JHS Double Barrel
-Pauper/Prince of Tone
-Constrictor/Demeter Compulator- My favorite compressor.
-Seabed Delay/MP Deep Blue Delay
-Glory Hole/JHS Morning Glory

As you can see I fit the last 4 pedals into 1590B enclosures. Nice and compact=less real estate required on my pedal board. I haven’t sound tested the Doublebarrel yet cuz I’m waiting on an IC, but all the others sound killer!!! 
I got a Mach 1 OD built as well, it will also go into a 1590B once I get some more.


----------



## Flying (Aug 18, 2020)

Where is the Break Action from?


----------



## Mcknib (Aug 18, 2020)

Flying said:


> Where is the Break Action from?



http://effectslayouts.com/product/break-action/


----------



## Mcknib (Mar 16, 2021)

Sasan said:


> Currently working on the BA...would you mind uploading a bigger picture of the inside? Thanks in advance...


I haven't built it was just giving the link 

If you use the link there's a pic of the insides you can zoom in on


----------



## Sasan (Mar 16, 2021)

Mcknib said:


> I haven't built it was just giving the link
> 
> If you use the link there's a pic of the insides you can zoom in on


My mistake; meant to reply to the OP


----------

